# schlechte Grafik-Leistung mit G965 ab gewisser Schwelle

## Mr. Anderson

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir nun ein neues Board gekauft habe mit Intel G965-Chipsatz habe ich mich erstmal gefreut, dass mit dem neuen xorg-Grafik-Treiber alles out-of-the-box sogar ohne irgendwelche Konfiguration funktioniert. Ganz zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht. Meine 3D-Beschleunigung ist nicht so wie erhofft. Ganz egal welche Software: in kleinen Szenerien läuft alles mit hervorragender Leistung. Es skaliert gut bis zu einem gewissen Punkt in der Komplexität ab dem die Leistung schlagartig von ganz flüssig auf unbedienbar abfällt (typischerweise von 30 bis 40 Hz auf unter 4 Hz). Klar, jede Grafikkarte wird komplexe Szenen langsamer rendern als einfache. Aber hier da ist der Leistungsabfall wirklich extrem. Während ich beim alten Board mit einer GeForce 6600 GT einen Unterschied von vielleicht 30% hatte, sind es nun über 90%. Da kann irgendwas doch nicht stimmen. Zum Beispiel: Googleearth. Läuft wunderbar flüssig. Aber wehe ich lasse mir Grenzen anzeigen. Danach ruckelt es extrem und stürzt regelmäßig ab. glxgears liefert mir in seiner normalen Größe > 1.400 Bilder pro Sekunde. Wenn ich es auf den gesamten Bildschirm vergrößere bei einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 auch noch knapp 150. Flightgear ist von Anfang an nicht spielbar.

Woran kann das liegen? Wie verbessere ich das?

----------

## hoschi

Wechsel mal den den neuen 2.0 Treiber von Intel, ist glaub im Testing-Tree. Sonst hast du auch kein HardwareT&L.

Flightgear und Intel, ich glaub da reicht die Rohleistung nicht (da hat hier meine Nvidia 6600GT doch schon derbe Probleme...).

----------

## UTgamer

Intel hat einfach nicht die 3D Leistung, wie die beiden großen Firmen nVidia/AMD.

Ich habe bei UT2004 auf meiner nVidia je nach dargestellter Spielkarte meist zwischen 70 und 170 fps. Grob im Durchschnitt also 80-120 fps. Trotzdem sind da auch Spielkarten dabei auf denen meine Grafikkarte nur 32 fps schafft und das durchweg. Es liegt ganz an den Textureinstellungen und Texturgrößen, da meine Karte nur 256 MB davon hat und für solche Texturen 512 MB empfohlen werden. Jede Intel hat Null Texturspeicher, dies macht den Hauptpreisunterschied aus!

Eine nVidia/AMD hat auf der Karte extremst schnellen Texturspeicher integriert, die 3D Grafiken jeder Intel sind aber auf dein RAM also deinem Hauptspeicher angewiesen. Der Hauptspeicher ist teils um bis zu dem Faktor 20 langsamer (lesen Faktor 10, schreiben Faktor 10) als die Extremspeicher und GPU-Caches. Die Caches einer Highend-GPU laufen je nach Karte mit dem GPU-Takt zusammen. Kein Hauptplaninenspeicher kann die Leistung bringen. PCI-Express schafft zwar mehr Daten als AGP trotzdem ist dein Effekt vollkommen normal. Den sobald der interne CPU-Cache für die Datenmenge nicht mehr ausreicht muß Hauptspeicher verwendet werden.

Vor 16 Jahren hatten CPU und Speicher noch den absolut gleichen Takt, Meine CPU hatte 28MHz mein erster echter 32 Bit Speicher hatte 28 MHz, die CPU hatte einen wirklich anständigen Datenfluß.

Heute hat deine CPU 4 GHz und dein Speicher hat 0,4 GHz. Also jeglicher Hauptspeicherzugriff bremmst die CPU extremst aus, sie muß einfach warten bis die Daten ankommen. Bei Festplatten ist die Entwicklung noch weit dramatischer verlaufen.

Du hast also verstanden das GoogleEarth eine 3D Datenmenge erreicht die nicht mehr in den internen CPU Cache passt? 

Hättest du jetzt einen AMD Athlon hätte ich dir empfohlen zum internen CPU-Cache noch den Internen FPU-Cache zusätzlich zu verwenden, dies geht über die Kompiler CFLAGS, aber ein Intel ist auch dafür nicht geschaffen worden, hier zählen nur die Einzelkomponenten in ihrem Werbetaktrausch.

Lineare Transformationen wie Fourieranalysen laufen als reine mathematische 3D-Funktionen ganz ordentlich auf einer Intel-GPU, sobald aber die Mathematik durch Anwendungsdaten erweitert wird ist dein Hauptspeicher im Spiel.

Der neuere Treiber der T&L für Intel-GPUs hinzufügt wird am Beispiel GoogleEarth keine Änderungen bringen, GoogleEarth verwendet keine Licht/Schattenberechnungen.  :Wink: 

Die Intel-Werbemaschinerie wird euch diese Gegebenheiten nie erzählen, die erzählen euch nur wie schnell eine Berechnung mit Taktsteigerungen und Verbesserungen im Befehlssatz gegenüber ihrem vorherigen Model laufen wird, von Texturen/Anwendungsdaten findet ihr in den Werbeverlautbarungen nie etwas.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Wechsel mal den den neuen 2.0 Treiber von Intel, ist glaub im Testing-Tree. Sonst hast du auch kein HardwareT&L.
> 
> Flightgear und Intel, ich glaub da reicht die Rohleistung nicht (da hat hier meine Nvidia 6600GT doch schon derbe Probleme...).

 

Verwende ich doch schon. Sonst wär's mit der Konfiguration doch auch nicht so einfach gewesen  :Smile: 

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Intel hat einfach nicht die 3D Leistung, wie die beiden großen Firmen nVidia/AMD.
> 
> Ich habe bei UT2004 auf meiner nVidia je nach dargestellter Spielkarte meist zwischen 70 und 170 fps. Grob im Durchschnitt also 80-120 fps. Trotzdem sind da auch Spielkarten dabei auf denen meine Grafikkarte nur 32 fps schafft und das durchweg. Es liegt ganz an den Textureinstellungen und Texturgrößen, da meine Karte nur 256 MB davon hat und für solche Texturen 512 MB empfohlen werden. Jede Intel hat Null Texturspeicher, dies macht den Hauptpreisunterschied aus!

 

Wozu wird der shared memory dann verwendet?

 *Quote:*   

> (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

 

 *Quote:*   

> Eine nVidia/AMD hat auf der Karte extremst schnellen Texturspeicher integriert, die 3D Grafiken jeder Intel sind aber auf dein RAM also deinem Hauptspeicher angewiesen. Der Hauptspeicher ist teils um bis zu dem Faktor 20 langsamer (lesen Faktor 10, schreiben Faktor 10) als die Extremspeicher und GPU-Caches.

 

Huh? 2 Mal Faktor 10 = Faktor 20? Klingt unlogisch.  :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Die Caches einer Highend-GPU laufen je nach Karte mit dem GPU-Takt zusammen. Kein Hauptplaninenspeicher kann die Leistung bringen. PCI-Express schafft zwar mehr Daten als AGP trotzdem ist dein Effekt vollkommen normal. Den sobald der interne CPU-Cache für die Datenmenge nicht mehr ausreicht muß Hauptspeicher verwendet werden.

 

Greift die GPU über PCIe auf den Hauptspeicher zu?

Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat der CPU-Cache mit der Zugriffszeit der GPU zu tun?

 *Quote:*   

> Vor 16 Jahren hatten CPU und Speicher noch den absolut gleichen Takt, Meine CPU hatte 28MHz mein erster echter 32 Bit Speicher hatte 28 MHz, die CPU hatte einen wirklich anständigen Datenfluß.
> 
> Heute hat deine CPU 4 GHz und dein Speicher hat 0,4 GHz. Also jeglicher Hauptspeicherzugriff bremmst die CPU extremst aus, sie muß einfach warten bis die Daten ankommen. Bei Festplatten ist die Entwicklung noch weit dramatischer verlaufen.

 

Ist bekannt

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast also verstanden das GoogleEarth eine 3D Datenmenge erreicht die nicht mehr in den internen CPU Cache passt?

 Verstanden? Wurde mir etwas erklärt?  :Wink:  Ich sehe immer noch nicht, was der CPU-Cache mit der GPU zu schaffen hat.

 *Quote:*   

> Die Intel-Werbemaschinerie wird euch diese Gegebenheiten nie erzählen, die erzählen euch nur wie schnell eine Berechnung mit Taktsteigerungen und Verbesserungen im Befehlssatz gegenüber ihrem vorherigen Model laufen wird, von Texturen/Anwendungsdaten findet ihr in den Werbeverlautbarungen nie etwas.

 

Naja, das beste was von Intel auf dem Markt ist, sollte ja wenigstens mit einer GeForce 2 mithalten können. Und das ist nicht der Fall.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Wechsel mal den den neuen 2.0 Treiber von Intel, ist glaub im Testing-Tree. Sonst hast du auch kein HardwareT&L.
> 
> Flightgear und Intel, ich glaub da reicht die Rohleistung nicht (da hat hier meine Nvidia 6600GT doch schon derbe Probleme...). 
> 
> Verwende ich doch schon. Sonst wär's mit der Konfiguration doch auch nicht so einfach gewesen 
> ...

 

Shared Memory ist doch der langsame Hauptspeicher! Oder was denkst du stellst du im BIOS ein?

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Eine nVidia/AMD hat auf der Karte extremst schnellen Texturspeicher integriert, die 3D Grafiken jeder Intel sind aber auf dein RAM also deinem Hauptspeicher angewiesen. Der Hauptspeicher ist teils um bis zu dem Faktor 20 langsamer (lesen Faktor 10, schreiben Faktor 10) als die Extremspeicher und GPU-Caches. 
> 
> Huh? 2 Mal Faktor 10 = Faktor 20? Klingt unlogisch. 

  Jein Faktor 10 nur beim lesen und falls Daten wie zum Beispiel Texturen noch in den reservierten Speicher geschrieben werden sollten wieder um den Faktor 10.  :Wink:  Meist bleibt die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit aber von überwiegend Leseoperationen bestimmt, aber habe ich doch geschrieben gehabt.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Caches einer Highend-GPU laufen je nach Karte mit dem GPU-Takt zusammen. Kein Hauptplaninenspeicher kann die Leistung bringen. PCI-Express schafft zwar mehr Daten als AGP trotzdem ist dein Effekt vollkommen normal. Den sobald der interne CPU-Cache für die Datenmenge nicht mehr ausreicht muß Hauptspeicher verwendet werden. 
> 
> Greift die GPU über PCIe auf den Hauptspeicher zu?
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat der CPU-Cache mit der Zugriffszeit der GPU zu tun? 

 

Ja sorry hier habe ich CPU mit GPU verwechselt gehabt, kann ja mal passieren, also ersetze einfach das C durch ein G.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Vor 16 Jahren hatten CPU und Speicher noch den absolut gleichen Takt, Meine CPU hatte 28MHz mein erster echter 32 Bit Speicher hatte 28 MHz, die CPU hatte einen wirklich anständigen Datenfluß.
> 
> Heute hat deine CPU 4 GHz und dein Speicher hat 0,4 GHz. Also jeglicher Hauptspeicherzugriff bremmst die CPU extremst aus, sie muß einfach warten bis die Daten ankommen. Bei Festplatten ist die Entwicklung noch weit dramatischer verlaufen. 
> 
> Ist bekannt

 Aber genau dies erzeugt deinen Leistungszusammenbruch.  :Wink:  4GHZ <> 0,4 GHz = Faktor 10 (Je Richtung der Speicheroperation)

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Du hast also verstanden das GoogleEarth eine 3D Datenmenge erreicht die nicht mehr in den internen CPU Cache passt? Verstanden? Wurde mir etwas erklärt?  Ich sehe immer noch nicht, was der CPU-Cache mit der GPU zu schaffen hat.

  Ersetzte hier einfach CPU-Cache mit GPU-Cache und es stimmt wieder, war auch hier ein Buchstabenverdreher.

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Die Intel-Werbemaschinerie wird euch diese Gegebenheiten nie erzählen, die erzählen euch nur wie schnell eine Berechnung mit Taktsteigerungen und Verbesserungen im Befehlssatz gegenüber ihrem vorherigen Model laufen wird, von Texturen/Anwendungsdaten findet ihr in den Werbeverlautbarungen nie etwas. 
> 
> Naja, das beste was von Intel auf dem Markt ist, sollte ja wenigstens mit einer GeForce 2 mithalten können. Und das ist nicht der Fall.

  Kann es ja auch garnicht, selbst der grafikkarteninterne Speicher war damals auf Geforce 2 schon schneller als das heutige RAM, weniger von der Taktung her als mehr von der Lese-/Schreiborganisation und der Angebundenheit ohne zwischengeschaltete weitere Chipsätze und Datenbusse.

Was verlangst du denn bei der reinen billigen Softwarelösung die auch noch im BIOS festgelegt wird mit den Sharedmemorywerten an Leistunggewinn, gegenüber einer HW die extra nur für Grakkas gebaut wurde?

(Unverständniss von mir, und du auf Werbeversprechungen einer rein auf Marketing organisierten US-Amerikanischen Gesellschaftsordnung hereingefallen!)

Du bekommst von Intel Chipleistungswerte angegeben für einige Rechenoperationen und mehr nicht.

Ein Onboard Grafikship sagt ja schon allein der Name "Chip" darin kann ohne speziellen Grafikspeicher niemals so schnell sein!

Du hast eine preiswerte Softwarelösung gekauft bei der ein Stück vom Hauptspeicher für Grafikoperationen reserviert wird, die für Bürorechner gedacht ist und nicht für mehr. 

Die Aussage ist: "Man kann damit ... machen." Und die Aussage ist nicht: "Man hat damit einen 3D oder Spielerechner. Ja in Marketing ist Intel eben wie immer gut.  :Smile: 

[Edit]

Die Grafikchiplösung von Intel war auch der Auslöser das vor ein paar Jahren Intel RDRAM gegenüber dem DDR-RAM bevorzugt hatte, da DDR-RAM den geforderten Grafikleistungen überhaupt nicht gerecht wurde.

[Edit2] Offtopic, da nicht Grafik:

Dein Intel kann immer noch nicht richtig rechnen, oh wie ich Intel selbst meide wie der Teufel, hat schon seinen Grund, der Fehler ist schon ein paar Jahre alt.  :Smile: 

Windows-Patch für Rechner mit Intel-Prozessoren [Update]

Sowohl Intel und Microsoft rücken mit der Fehlerbeschreibung nicht heraus. Wenn du Glück hast findest du die Infos bei den BIOS-Herstellern. KA, ob die Kernelentwickler auf diese Bugs bereits eingegangen sind, aber dann müßten sie auch auf die bereits gepatchen BIOSe eingehen.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Wozu wird der shared memory dann verwendet?
> 
>  *Quote:*   (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB  
> ...

 

Gar nix stell ich da im BIOS ein. Natürlich ist das ein Teil vom Hauptspeicher. Eben shared memory. Es macht trotzdem einen großen Unterschied, ob die GPU einen Speicherbereich hat, in dem sie Texturen ablegen kann oder ob sie sie byteweise über die CPU holen muss.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   Huh? 2 Mal Faktor 10 = Faktor 20? Klingt unlogisch.   Jein Faktor 10 nur beim lesen und falls Daten wie zum Beispiel Texturen noch in den reservierten Speicher geschrieben werden sollten wieder um den Faktor 10.  Meist bleibt die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit aber von überwiegend Leseoperationen bestimmt, aber habe ich doch geschrieben gehabt.

 

Naja, aber müsste Faktor 10 hier und Faktor 10 da unterm Strich nicht trotzdem Faktor 10 bleiben? ^^

 *Quote:*   

>  *Mr. Anderson wrote:*    *Quote:*   Die Caches einer Highend-GPU laufen je nach Karte mit dem GPU-Takt zusammen. Kein Hauptplaninenspeicher kann die Leistung bringen. PCI-Express schafft zwar mehr Daten als AGP trotzdem ist dein Effekt vollkommen normal. Den sobald der interne CPU-Cache für die Datenmenge nicht mehr ausreicht muß Hauptspeicher verwendet werden. 
> 
> Greift die GPU über PCIe auf den Hauptspeicher zu?
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe: Was hat der CPU-Cache mit der Zugriffszeit der GPU zu tun?  
> ...

 Jetzt ergibt das Sinn. Dual Channel und Fast Memory Access reißen es offensichtlich nicht raus.

 *Quote:*   

> Was verlangst du denn bei der reinen billigen Softwarelösung die auch noch im BIOS festgelegt wird mit den Sharedmemorwerten an Leistunggewinn, gegenüber einer HW die extra nur für Grakkas gebaut wurde?

 

Wieso Softwarelösung? Wie gesagt: im BIOS stell ich nix ein. Das macht Xorg.

 *Quote:*   

> (Unverständniss von mir, und du auf Werbeversprechungen einer rein auf Marketing organisierten US-Amerikanischen Gesellschaftsordnung hereingefallen!)

 

Welche Werbeversprechen? Meine Wahl treffe ich nicht anhand von Werbung. Vielmehr ist Intel der einzige Hersteller mit freien Treibern mit Hardware-3D-Beschleunigung. Davon dann das Beste und damit es probieren.

 *Quote:*   

> Du hast eine preiswerte Softwarelösung gekauft bei der ein Stück vom Hauptspeicher für Grafikoperationen reserviert wird, die für Bürorechner gedacht ist und nicht für mehr.

 

Welche Softwarelösung?

 *Quote:*   

> Die Aussage ist: "Man kann damit ... machen." Und die Aussage ist nicht: "Man hat damit einen 3D oder Spielerechner. Ja in Marketing ist Intel eben wie immer gut. 

 

Es hilft mir nicht weiter, wenn Du gegen Intel wetterst. Wenn AMD ordentliche freie Treiber für ATI-Karten rausbringt, kaufe ich mir ne ATI-Karte. Aber ich habe bisher kein aktuelles Board gesehen mit AMD-Prozessor und Intel-GPU.

 *Quote:*   

> Dein Intel kann immer noch nicht richtig rechnen, oh wie ich Intel selbst meide wie der Teufel, hat schon seinen Grund, der Fehler ist schon ein paar Jahre alt. 

 

Schön, dann kann mein Intel halt nicht rechnen. Dass Du Intel meidest, hatte ich mir beinahe gedacht. Zeig mir nen Hersteller von CPUs für den Desktoprechner, der seine Prozessoren noch verifiziert. Möglicherweise ist das mit einem der letzten Microcode-Updates behoben. Ab 1.15 wird Kernel 2.6.20 benötigt.

edit: ganz vergessen: Ich hörte davon, dass es in den VSA auch richtige Grafikkarten mit Intel-GPUs und eigenem RAM gibt. Gefunden habe ich dazu bisher nix Näheres. Ist da was dran? Und wenn ja: Können die mehr?

----------

## UTgamer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> Wieso Softwarelösung? Wie gesagt: im BIOS stell ich nix ein. Das macht Xorg.
> 
>  *Quote:*   (Unverständniss von mir, und du auf Werbeversprechungen einer rein auf Marketing organisierten US-Amerikanischen Gesellschaftsordnung hereingefallen!) 
> 
> Welche Werbeversprechen? Meine Wahl treffe ich nicht anhand von Werbung. Vielmehr ist Intel der einzige Hersteller mit freien Treibern mit Hardware-3D-Beschleunigung. Davon dann das Beste und damit es probieren.
> ...

 

In jedem BIOS stellt man das Shared Memory ein, die Werte können auf folgend eingestellt werden:

- Abgeschaltet

- 32 MB

- 64 MB

- 128 MB

- 256 MB

- 512 MB

Nicht jedes BIOS bietet jetzt alle Werte an, aber 3 Werte sind mindestens bei allen anwählbar.

Und oben auf die Frage zu PCI-E oder AGP, ja auf den neuen Hauptplatinen seit rund 1-2 Jahren sind auch die Onboard-Grafikchips über den PCI-E Bus anstatt dem AGP angeschlossen. Wenn du eine Grafikkarte einsteckst mußt du meist die Onboard ausschalten, wenige Boards bieten eine Lösung wie SLI mit Onboard an.

Aber nicht das du meinst Intel wäre Open weil sie Grafikchiptreiber im Source vorliegen haben, die neue Bugbeschreibung für die Fehler all der Jahre von allen CPUs halten sie Closed (ist ihnen der Fehler anscheinend zu peinlich, werden sie bei GPU Fehlern doch genauso verfahren *g*).

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> In jedem BIOS stellt man das Shared Memory ein, die Werte können auf folgend eingestellt werden:
> 
> - Abgeschaltet
> 
> - 32 MB
> ...

 

Hatte anfangs danach gesucht. Es gibt aber nur die Auswahl

"On-Chip Frame Buffer Size"

und da lässt sich 1 MB und 8 MB einstellen. Ich las kürzlich, dass aktuelle Boards nur noch diese Möglichkeit bieten, um die shared-memory-Größe auszuwählen. Die Einstellung gilt beim Booten. Sobald der Grafiktreiber geladen wird, wird in der Regel noch viel mehr Speicher alloziert.

 *Quote:*   

> Und oben auf die Frage zu PCI-E oder AGP, ja auf den neuen Hauptplatinen seit rund 1-2 Jahren sind auch die Onboard-Grafikchips über den PCI-E Bus anstatt dem AGP angeschlossen. Wenn du eine Grafikkarte einsteckst mußt du meist die Onboard ausschalten, wenige Boards bieten eine Lösung wie SLI mit Onboard an.

 

Darin steckt eine gewisse Logik.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber nicht das du meinst Intel wäre Open weil sie Grafikchiptreiber im Source vorliegen haben, die neue Bugbeschreibung für die Fehler all der Jahre von allen CPUs halten sie Closed (ist ihnen der Fehler anscheinend zu peinlich *g*).

 

Nein, dass Intel nicht generell alles unter freie Lizenzen stellt, ist mir klar. Für freie Systeme auf dem Desktiop drückt der Schuh zur Zeit aber am meisten bei den Grafikkartentreibern.

Habe mich vorhin noch schlau gemacht, welche Grafikkarten Intel rausgebracht hat. Es wurde genau ein Modell auf Karten verbaut, und das war der i740 in den Jahren 1998 und 1999. Danach nur noch onboard. Die nächsten richtigen Grafikkarten wird es wohl frühestens 2008 geben.

----------

## UTgamer

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> ... Es gibt aber nur die Auswahl
> 
> "On-Chip Frame Buffer Size"
> 
> und da lässt sich 1 MB und 8 MB einstellen. Ich las kürzlich, dass aktuelle Boards nur noch diese Möglichkeit bieten, um die shared-memory-Größe auszuwählen. Die Einstellung gilt beim Booten. Sobald der Grafiktreiber geladen wird, wird in der Regel noch viel mehr Speicher alloziert.

 

Danke für das Update, ich mache mich dann damit mal klüger, was es den nun haargenau bedeuted nun keine shared Werte mehr im BIOS anzugeben. Es wäre auch möglich das deinem BIOS ein paar wichtige Einträge fehlen, wäre nicht das erste mal das Mainboardhersteller so etwas gemacht haben:)

[Edit]

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

 

Ich wette er steht bei dir im BIOS immer auf diesem Wert fest eingestellt.

[Edit2]

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

> edit: ganz vergessen: Ich hörte davon, dass es in den VSA auch richtige Grafikkarten mit Intel-GPUs und eigenem RAM gibt. Gefunden habe ich dazu bisher nix Näheres. Ist da was dran? Und wenn ja: Können die mehr?

 

Ja, die würden erheblich von einem extra Grafikspeicher profitieren! Allein die Taktraten und nicht zwischengeschalteten Chipsätze weil dort direkte Datenbuse von der GPU zu den Speicherbänken führen bringt ein vielfaches an Potenzial sobald etwas anderes als nur mathematische Operationen genutzt werden, also auch für Texturen und Anwendungsdaten wie die von GoogleEarth.

Ich weiß aber nicht ob es diese Karten gibt.

[Edit3] Offtopic für Mitleser:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/91847

Hier werde ich die nächste Marketinglüge erwarten, demnächst haben alle Mainboards dann DDR3 weil der Name wieder mal nach mehr klingt und die Leute werden wie wild die neuen Einführungspreise bezahlen wollen. Die Geschichte wiederhohlt sich immer und immer wieder, sowie auch die CPU immer höher getaktet werden, die Speicher aber nie mithalten werden. Leute kauft höher getacktete Intel-CPUs, damit sie noch länger auf den Speicher warten werden. Das Marketing wirds euch wieder beibringen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So, nochmal ein Update. Nachdem ich damals einen genaueren Blick auf das Board geworfen habe, musste ich feststellen, dass der Chipsatz ein anderer war als vom Verkäufer angegeben (Q965 statt G965). Habe das Board damals dann zurückgegeben. Da ich es genau wissen will, habe ich mir inzwischen nun ein Board geholt, in dem wirklich der G965 verbaut ist. Es ist das Intel DG965SS, für dessen Komponenten durchweg aktuelle Treiber im Linux-Kernel sind. (Trotzdem kann ich nur empfehlen die Finger von dem Mistding zu lassen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

Jedenfalls ist die Grafik-Leistung vergleichsweise hervorragend. Auch in eher aufwändigen, komplexen Szenen bekomme ich jetzt ein flüssiges Bild. Es hält sicher nicht mit ner High-End-Karte von ATI oder nvidia mit, aber für meine Zwecke reicht es. Naja, fast. Da ich immer mal wieder WoW spiele, soll das natürlich auch funktionieren - nur leider bekomme ich da massive Grafikfehler.  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

Klingt schon mal besser.

----------

## UTgamer

Ja kling besser. 

Aber diese Chips ohne extra superschneller Speicheranbindung sind einfach nur für Büros gedacht und sagen eben aus: Man kann damit 3D machen, hat aber keine (aktuelle 3D-/Highend-)Spieleperformance.  :Wink: 

Es bleibt dir ja immer noch offen für dein WoW eine richtige Karte mit Speicher zu besorgen aber dann mit closed source Treibern zu spielen. Da du ja sowieso WoW = Windowsspiele spielst, benutzt du bereits closed source. 

Gruß

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *Quote:*   

> Ja kling besser. 
> 
> Aber diese Chips ohne extra superschneller Speicheranbindung sind einfach nur für Büros gedacht und sagen eben aus: Man kann damit 3D machen, hat aber keine (aktuelle 3D-/Highend-)Spieleperformance. 

 

Spiele ich eh nicht. Jene Spiele mit derart hohen Ansprüchen sind fast alle proprietär - und davon habe ich bereits eines. Die Schmerzgrenze ist damit erreicht.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Es bleibt dir ja immer noch offen für dein WoW eine richtige Karte mit Speicher zu besorgen aber dann mit closed source Treibern zu spielen. Da du ja sowieso WoW = Windowsspiele spielst, benutzt du bereits closed source. 
> 
> Gruß

 

Was ist denn das für ne Logik? Ich benutze ein proprietäres Programm, also habe ich keinen Anspruch mehr auf freie Software?

Und es gibt ja wohl einen Unterschied zwischen irgendeinem Spiel und einem Kernel-Mode-Treiber.

Aber es geht ja auch nicht nur darum. Kosten, Stromverbrauch und Abwärme spielen auch eine Rolle.  :Wink: 

----------

